# Along the wall



## Shadow001 (Dec 15, 2016)

If you are doing an along the wall layout, how wide is your layout (from wall out) and how much room did you leave from wall to first set of tracks, for industry and scenery. I'm still having a hard time figuring out how much room I need for things.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

Shadow001 said:


> If you are doing an along the wall layout, how wide is your layout (from wall out) and how much room did you leave from wall to first set of tracks, for industry and scenery. I'm still having a hard time figuring out how much room I need for things.


Well...as to the actual width out from the wall...thats really up to you...just remember that you want to be able to easily reach the furthest point on your layout for building,modifying and repairs, so the actual width out from the wall depends on your actual reach, height of the layout,your flexibility and general fitness...I'm 6'3" in height, comfortablr reach for me is about 28 inches, 30 max on a 4ft high shelf. 

I would leave at least an inch between the wall and closest track, obviously more depending on scenery,buildings,building flats etc.


----------



## Shadow001 (Dec 15, 2016)

My width is about 30 inches for the most part and I was thinking of laying track about 6 inches from wall. I was just wondering what other people were doing.


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

On my around the room "U" shaped layout the width of bench work from the wall is 30 inches. I'm 6'2" and 30 inches is an easy reach for me.

I use back drop buildings on many parts of my layout and the distance of the track from the wall is about five inches.


----------



## fulsom56 (Sep 18, 2015)

The width of my layout is 34" from the backdrop & the bench height is 39" rising up to 44.5". The furthest reach is 27" which is no problem for me ( I'm 5' 10" tall).


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Wall projection*



Shadow001 said:


> If you are doing an along the wall layout, how wide is your layout (from wall out) and how much room did you leave from wall to first set of tracks, for industry and scenery. I'm still having a hard time figuring out how much room I need for things.


 Shadow001;

There are several things that determine how far out from the wall you need to build your layout's benchwork. One good one has already been pointed out. Don't build anything you can't reach across EASILY. If you have to strain to reach the back area, it's too deep. Bear in mind that we all get older. What you can contort yourself into as a young person, will become difficult/ near impossible when you get older.
Another big decision to make, early on, is whether or not you want to have enough depth to build a 180 degree turn-back loop for continuous running. If you are OK with point-to-point operation, then the layout can be quite thin, even in a larger scale. Yes the scale you're using makes a big difference if you want turn-back loops. The bigger the scale the bigger these loops will be. One common arrangement is to widen the benchwork at one, or both, ends, and keep the middle thinner. My own N-scale, along the walls, layout is set up this way. Middle sections are 16" deep, and the ends widen out to about 36" to accommodate turn-back loops. 

Hope that helps you;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

as far as larger scales go, remember.

a lionel 027 will turn around on a 30" table, 031 on a 36" table.

A ho 18" radius will take about 38"-40" table.


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

Shadow001, I've always thought about the "hard to reach" factor in this hobby and toyed with this idea of maybe hanging a ceiling-mountable harness type of contraption if the opportunity was there (like exposed ceiling rafters in a basement vs finished ceiling). A device to suspend yourself safely and comfortably over your layout would be so convenient to have!


----------



## Shadow001 (Dec 15, 2016)

Overkast said:


> Shadow001, I've always thought about the "hard to reach" factor in this hobby and toyed with this idea of maybe hanging a ceiling-mountable harness type of contraption if the opportunity was there (like exposed ceiling rafters in a basement vs finished ceiling). A device to suspend yourself safely and comfortably over your layout would be so convenient to have!


Overkast,
I have a friend who flies hang gliders, maybe I could borrow a harness. :laugh:

I was sitting on floor last night trying to figure out a good height to build my tables, my back is messed up and I don't bend well.

My original width was going to be 20",with 36" turn arounds, but I thought I was wasting layout space if I did not go as wide as I could comfortably go.


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

Shadow001 said:


> Overkast,
> I have a friend who flies hang gliders, maybe I could borrow a harness. :laugh:
> 
> I was sitting on floor last night trying to figure out a good height to build my tables, my back is messed up and I don't bend well.
> ...


Lol... that's a good friend to have for the idea! I might have to talk to him too 

In terms of height, I am 6' 3" and I followed this train table template off MRR that got the height to about 44" tall and it's perfect for me. Based on your height and back issues, take that and adjust accordingly?

As a general rule for my layout design, I tried not to go below 15" radius curves to ensure that even the long autorack type of rolling stock can get around my layout without derailments. Your rolling stock requirements may not be as stringent. But regardless, I just did a quick mockup in SCARM on a 36" wide surface and you can get a full 15" radius circle in there no problem, with a little over 5" extra room to spare.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Oh my aching back!*



Shadow001 said:


> Overkast,
> I have a friend who flies hang gliders, maybe I could borrow a harness. :laugh:
> 
> I was sitting on floor last night trying to figure out a good height to build my tables, my back is messed up and I don't bend well.
> ...


 Shadow001;

One bad back guy to another here's some advice. First space used for comfortable access, (rather than cramming in more track) is never wasted. I built my along the walls layout in sections in order to move it with my household. That's already happened once. The other reason for sectional construction saved my participation in the hobby I love when I became partially disabled. My two-level layout was built at stretch sitting and standing eye level for a tall (6'-6") guy. Then my back, knees and feet gave out and now I can't stand up for much more than 20-30 Min. Because it's in sections, I can remove one section at a time to my workbench and do most of my model railroad construction sitting down. This has proved a godsend for me.
Each person's situation is different, but none of us have any guarantee that our own situation won't change, sometimes drastically. I would recommend thinking seriously about what you can and cannot do now, and what might happen in your future. Building a layout that can be operated from an office chair, sectional, etc. may seem silly now, but might prove valuable later. Another thing I've done is to move as much wiring, switch motors, frog polarity switches, etc. to a channel right behind the fascia board at the FRONT of my layout. No more bending or working under the layout, if I can possibly help it. That's another big plus for sectional construction. Instead of bending yourself to fit under the layout, and work ten times as hard to do anything above you, I turn the section upside down and work in comfort.

good luck;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Shadow001 (Dec 15, 2016)

traction fan said:


> Shadow001;
> 
> One bad back guy to another here's some advice. First space used for comfortable access, (rather than cramming in more track) is never wasted. I built my along the walls layout in sections in order to move it with my household. That's already happened once. The other reason for sectional construction saved my participation in the hobby I love when I became partially disabled. My two-level layout was built at stretch sitting and standing eye level for a tall (6'-6") guy. Then my back, knees and feet gave out and now I can't stand up for much more than 20-30 Min. Because it's in sections, I can remove one section at a time to my workbench and do most of my model railroad construction sitting down. This has proved a godsend for me.
> Each person's situation is different, but none of us have any guarantee that our own situation won't change, sometimes drastically. I would recommend thinking seriously about what you can and cannot do now, and what might happen in your future. Building a layout that can be operated from an office chair, sectional, etc. may seem silly now, but might prove valuable later. Another thing I've done is to move as much wiring, switch motors, frog polarity switches, etc. to a channel right behind the fascia board at the FRONT of my layout. No more bending or working under the layout, if I can possibly help it. That's another big plus for sectional construction. Instead of bending yourself to fit under the layout, and work ten times as hard to do anything above you, I turn the section upside down and work in comfort.
> ...


What a terrific idea, I was going to run my bus line around layout front and back. Why go under the table if I don't have too. That is where this site is great, simple things like that, that someone else just might not think of. I can get tunnel vision sometimes.
I was going to make it as low as I could, so I could run it from my chair. I am good for a couple hours standing, I'm just lazy.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*"One is happy to be of service sir."*




Shadow001 said:


> What a terrific idea, I was going to run my bus line around layout front and back. Why go under the table if I don't have too. That is where this site is great, simple things like that, that someone else just might not think of. I can get tunnel vision sometimes.
> I was going to make it as low as I could, so I could run it from my chair. I am good for a couple hours standing, I'm just lazy.


 I'm glad you found the info helpful. I can't claim any of it as my own though. The "wiring up front" idea came from an article in Model Railroader Magazine, as did many other tricks I've used. Setting your layout height at chair level is a good plan on your part. I wish now that I had done it. 
I would still recommend building your layout in sections. Some drop wires, and at least control rods, or switch motors, for the turnouts will still have to be under the layout. Being able to turn the section upside down makes a huge difference in the effort of mounting these things and takes 99% of the misery out of the job! 

good luck;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Harness*



Overkast said:


> Shadow001, I've always thought about the "hard to reach" factor in this hobby and toyed with this idea of maybe hanging a ceiling-mountable harness type of contraption if the opportunity was there (like exposed ceiling rafters in a basement vs finished ceiling). A device to suspend yourself safely and comfortably over your layout would be so convenient to have!


Overkast;

Shades of Tom Cruise in the first Mission Impossible movie!
According to Murphy, at some point right after you had finished your masterpiece model railroad, the harness would fail, dropping you onto the layout! Naturally this would seriously injure the modeler, and destroy the railroad!

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

traction fan said:


> Overkast;
> 
> Shades of Tom Cruise in the first Mission Impossible movie!
> According to Murphy, at some point right after you had finished your masterpiece model railroad, the harness would fail, dropping you onto the layout! Naturally this would seriously injure the modeler, and destroy the railroad!
> ...


Hahaha, you're so right traction fan.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------

